# BARK Therapy Dogs testing in Long Beach Ca. Nov.18



## Elvisfink

It's official, Working Pit Bull Central will be hosting a BARK testing at the VA in Long Beach on Sunday, November 18 at 10:00am. We are honored to have Ms. Linda Bates evaluate our dogs  If you plan to attend this test, please let us know ahead of time so that we can plan accordingly for refreshments and time. All breeds are welcome! If you would like to know more about the organization, test or need directions to the location, please feel free to contact Leri Hanson (562) 427-CAK9 or Linda Bates on Facebook ( https://www.facebook.com/workingpitbull#!/linda.bates.332?fref=ts ) I'd really love to see some of the Gopitbull members out at this event. Even if your dog isn't really for something like this come out and see if it's something you might be interested in training towards.

*Testing*

*
DOGS MUST BE UNDER HANDLER'S CONTROL AT ALL TIMES*

1.Meet the evaluator without jumping or barking
2.Sit politely for petting
3.Ears and feet touched/fur brushed
4.Walking by your side with a slack leash - not pulling
5.Walking through a crowd
6.Sit, stay, down, come
7.Stay at end of 20' leash
8.Come with handler 10' away
9.Greet another dog team without the dogs meeting - dogs need to stay at handler's side
10.Reaction to distraction (keys in metal bowl); dog can be interested, but not stressed
11.Reaction to medical equipment (wheelchair, walker, crutches)
12.Reaction to children running by; dog can be interested, but not lunge or try to chase
13.Leave it (walk within 2' of toy or treat) without excessive interest
14.Crowd hovering over dog with touching and high-pitched voices
15.Settle within two minutes
16.Stay with another handler for three minutes without concern

*Here's the website for BARK Therapy Dogs*


----------



## Elvisfink

Ok, let's see if this gets anyone interested in coming out on Nov. 18th. If you're not interested or ready to get your dog BARK certified; how about getting your dog it's ADBA Safe Dog 1 Certification? The ADBA Safe Dog Certification is open to all breeds register or not. The test will be conducted by Leri Hanson of Working Pit Bull Central and the winning handler at the 2011 Working Pit Bull Championships with her bitch Wicked Casey. We have quite few members here on Gopitbull.com that live in the Los Angeles / Orange County area. It would be very nice to put a face to a Logon Name.

*SDP Basic Level I Part A- Behavior and Training Test*
*Objective:* To Evaluate general behavior, steadiness and handlers ability to control dog.

• *Test consists of 9 subtests: All nine subtests must be passed to receive pass on test.* Each sub
test will be scored as Pass or Fail. Comments from tester may be marked after each subtest as well
as at the end of entire test.

• *Encouragement / Correction : *Handler may use mild correction, praise and encouragement
throughout test. Handler must show control without excessive force and or correction, and
maintain calm demeanor during tests.

*Behavior Toward Stranger*
*Sub-Test 1--- Neutral Stranger*
A person unfamiliar to the dog calmly approaches the handler, shakes hands, engages in brief conversation
with handler and then departs all while ignoring the dog.
The dog must remain in sitting position showing only mild interest and curiosity.

*Sub-Test 2---Friendly Stranger*
Handler will have dog in sitting position, a person unfamiliar to the dog calmly approaches dog and pets
dog under chin and moves to body. Dog must remain in sitting position showing only confident, mild
curiosity and interest.

*Sub-Test 3---Allowing general handling*
Handler will have dog in calm standing position. Tester calmly approaches dog and performs general
appearance and grooming inspection. Tester will calmly comb or brush dog on neck and body. He will
gently inspect feet and nails and examine ears and teeth. Handler may use commands to calm dog during
inspection. Dog must remain calm and receptive throughout test.

*Handler Control*
*Sub-Test 4---Walking on lead*
Handler will walk dog on loose lead and demonstrate right turn, left turn, and an about turn with at least
one stop in between and another at the end. Handler may sit dog at halts. Dogs positioning should leave no
doubt that the handler is in control and dog is attentive. The tester may use a pre-plotted course or may
direct the handler by giving instructions. Handler may give praise and commands to dog, but no props may
be used during test.

*Sub-Test 5 ---Sit/Down/Stay on command*
Handler starts by giving dog sit command. Dog must respond with little or no prompting. Handler then
gives dog down command. Dog must down with little or no resistance.
Handler may choose to give stay command from sit or down. Handler will give stay command and walk a
minimum of 20 paces from dog, turn and face dog. Handler will return to dog after a minimum 30-second
pause. Dog must remain where placed until tester instructs handler to release dog.

*Sub-Test 6---Coming when called*
Handler will place dog in sit or down-stay and walk 20 paces and turn to face dog. Handler will then call
dog to come. Dog must remain where placed until called, then come straight to handler when called.
Handler may use encouragement to get dog to come.

*Steadiness Thru Distraction*
*Sub-Test 7---Walking thru a crowd*
Handler will walk dog on loose lead through a crowd of at least five people. At least two people in crowd
will have distractions such as twirling umbrella, bouncing ball, metal bucket with rocks, noise makers, etc.
Handler must pass within 4 feet of all members of crowd. Dog may show interest and curiosity but must
remain calm and confident enough to continue to follow handler. Handler must show control of dog
without excessive force throughout test.

*Sub-Test 8---Reaction to another dog*
Handler will walk dog on loose lead past at least two other dogs within a minimum of 5 feet. Distraction
dogs may be tethered or held on lead by other handlers. Dog may show interest but must remain calm and
controllable. Handler will perform one halt with sit within 10 feet of other dog and dog must remain in sit
position for a minimum of I minute.

*Sub-Test 9---Supervised Separation*
Handler will leave leashed dog with tester and go out of sight for a minimum of 3 minutes. Dog need not
remain in sit or down, but must remain calm and controllable and show no agitation towards tester.

*Equipment
All tests must be performed on sturdy 6-foot lead.
Dogs should wear well-fitting nylon or leather flat buckle collar and choke chain or
nylon slip collar. Special training collars such as pinch, head halters, etc are not
permitted during test.
Food, treats and props will not be permitted during test. Handler should provide a
dog comb or dog brush for test.
Tester will provide props for distraction tests.
Examples: Umbrella, noise maker, metal bucket with rocks, a ball to throw up and down.*


----------



## Elvisfink

Ok, how about I through in a free lunch!! Will that get anyone here on Gopitbull.com to come out??? I'll be BBQ Hot Dogs and Hamburgers after the testing. Even if you’re dog is not ready to test come on out and meet some great people, trainer and of course some great dogs.


----------



## Elvisfink

Bump!!! Anyone, Anyone??


----------



## Black Rabbit

I'd love to come out and have D tested. We've been working real hard on distractio a in public. The gas station I used to work for let's us come in and walk through so he gets used to being in crowded spots with out scoliciting attention from everyone  we've been having some serious family issues so I may not be able to make it but ill try my damnedest to make it down. Ill totally steal Holly for the day and bring her with me of we can come


----------



## American_Pit13

Not I. To much going on with all the dogs, and finals coming around. I am already pulling everything together to make the ADBA Show.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Aw poo fine then  I bet that'll be much more fun


----------



## Elvisfink

I wish you guys lived closer!!! I'm just really disappointed that not one SoCal member here on Gopitbull has shown any interest in coming out. Regardless it’s gonna be a great day. After the testing we’re BBQing and celebrating Leri’s birthday.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Aww how cool that she gets to have a big BBQ after a fun day with dogs. I'd love that for my b day.


----------



## American_Pit13

Elvisfink said:


> I wish you guys lived closer!!! I'm just really disappointed that not one SoCal member here on Gopitbull has shown any interest in coming out. Regardless it's gonna be a great day. After the testing we're BBQing and celebrating Leri's birthday.


Awww Hope everything goes great! Happy Almost not sure when it is Birthday to Leri!


----------



## Elvisfink

Bump!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EckoMac

Wish I lived in CA. 
Stupid continent between me and that show.


----------



## American_Pit13

EckoMac said:


> Wish I lived in CA.
> Stupid continent between me and that show.


That damn continent!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

American_Pit13 said:


> That damn continent!


:goodpost: this!

and yes i wish i lived closer too! or that money was no object. lol. my mom is on her way down to Torrance right now actually. but she's flying and i dont have money to go


----------



## Elvisfink

The BARK Therapy Dog Testing and BBQ went great. I believe 18 teams showed up and 11 teams past. Earl was one of the dogs to pass the test, but unfortunately 3 hours after the test I got a call at home saying they want to see Earl in a public area to see how he behaves in public before they certify him. It's a long story. You can see all the photos at Working Pit Bull Central on Facebook. http://www.facebook.com/workingpitbull


----------



## 2xPITBULL

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
CONGRATS TEAMS 4 PASSING!
:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

My female, will be 6yrs old in May is DELTA & Lend A Heart Therapy Dog ... She was just 14 months when she passed with Lend A Heart - Wasn't until she was 2.5 years old that she passed her DELTA - 

It is AWESOME that many TEAMS passed!! :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------

